# Exhaust smell in Cabin in certain weather



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I just noticed this the other day but thought my band clamp on my turbo was loose from changing the downpipe. Haven't had time to investigate it yet. Hmmm... perhaps someone here knows.


----------



## aroy924 (Dec 16, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> I just noticed this the other day but thought my band clamp on my turbo was loose from changing the downpipe. Haven't had time to investigate it yet. Hmmm... perhaps someone here knows.


Is it causing exhaust smell in the cab?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, same as you are describing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aroy924, 

I reached out to you on your previous post as well. Have you had the opportunity to reach out to GM of Canada? They can assistance you and reach out to your dealership in regard to this concern. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aroy924 (Dec 16, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> aroy924,
> 
> I reached out to you on your previous post as well. Have you had the opportunity to reach out to GM of Canada? They can assistance you and reach out to your dealership in regard to this concern.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Erica. I don't know what you mean when you say, 'reach out to GM of Canada'. I brought it to my dealership several times. If they can't find what's wrong with it, shouldn't they be contacting GM for any additional info to help them? Or are you saying I should carry the burden of escalating this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

aroy924, you are correct that dealers should be calling for support when they can't figure something out. The problem is that the vast majority of dealerships won't do so and it's up to you as the owner to initiate the contact between GM corporate and the dealership.


----------



## aroy924 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds like my backup plan then. I have a final appointment tomorrow with my dealership and will gladly open a trouble case with GM if they can't fix (if they find it) the problem. Do you have contact information at GM?

thanks again

Al


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Look in your owners manual. The number will be in the back somewhere.


----------



## aroy924 (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like the exhaust fumes are getting trapped in the bumper cover and leaking into the trunk, not good.
Let us know how it goes with the Dealer & GM (if you reach out to them).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey aroy924, 

GM Canada can be reached at 800-263-3777. Keep us all posted on how everything goes at the dealer tomorrow. 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RGriff (Jan 14, 2012)

Aroy, any results? I have been having the same problem this winter. I have a 2012 Cruze LT. I notice it is worse at a stop light or when I am parked at idle when my defroster and/or heat is on (it does it the same with just one on and with both on). There is no snow or anything that may be blocking my exhaust pipes and I have not touched anything in the car other than factory routine maintenance.


----------



## RBC1300 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Exhaust smell in cabin*

I have the similar problem on a 2012 ECO, manual trans. I live in Connecticut and have about a 25 minute commute in the early mornings. After a brief warm up, I generally run just the defroster. In this particularly cold winter, I have been using the defroster and floor outlet combo. It doesn't happen all of the time. I honestly thought that since the last leg of the commute is on I-95 with all of the tractor trailers trying to get somewhere before the morning rush, it was diesel exhaust from outside. It kind of smells like the paraffin smell you get in diesel. Within the last 2 weeks, I have been able to isolate it to running the heat and defrost position and at a time there was no other traffic on the road. I am a little concerned about asphyxiating myself so I crack the drivers window a little to allow for some fresh air and watch for any signs of drowsiness. I am due for an oil change in a couple of weeks and planned to address it then.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey RBC, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern as well. Please let us know once you go in for your oil change and speak with your dealership. I would like to reach out to your dealership on your behalf, this way they will be aware of your concern before you arrive. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

was this resolved? I have the same issue


----------



## Jan1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have the same issue. Does anyone know what's causing it?


----------



## lrlmaplevalley (Nov 8, 2017)

*Exhaust in Cabin*

Same issue. I had my tailpipe extended by about 5 inches to make sure exhaust clears the back bumper. That didn't fix the problem. Still searching for answers.


----------

